# acupuncture



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

im gonna try it out and was just wondering if anyone else had tried it, and what their thoughts on it were.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

yeh I tried it man, it didnt help me but my cousin who is mad as a hatter has it done all the time and calms her down a lot. Its a really weird sensation though, especially when they tiwst them. im not really into alternative remedies so its probably why it didnt help.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah, my primary target right now is stress reduction, and acupuncture seems to be one of the better options for it, so i want to give it a go. i read in a few different places that its good for eye strain which is pretty much the only symptom of DP/DR i have left.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Not too long ago, I underwent one session for acupuncture, I was supposed to continue it 3 times a week, but I didn't want to pay for it.

When they put the needles in you, you feel a type of electrical jolt, its actually relaxing. They did put needles in my forehead,foot, knees, upper stomach, calves, arms, and hands. I guess the locations differ depending on what it is you are treating. My diagnoses was to help with my mood.

They tell you not to move for 30 minutes or so - cause you're pierced with needles so it can be dangerous. Its relaxing in a sense that you have no choice but to sit still, and with the dimmed lights, you can really relax. What was interesting is you feel these sort of electric piercings move through your body, thats supposed to be the acupuncture doing its "magic".

I actually felt really relaxed after wards, maybe I needed to continue with further sessions to see long term results.


----------

